# RESCUED---GOLDEN IN HEARTSTIK SHELTER ! Springfield Green Co MO



## GOLDEN COLLIE B & B

27 LB GOLDEN IN A SPRINGFIELD GREEN COUNTY ANIMAL SHELTER THAT EUTHANIZES WITH HEART STIK. If no one steps up, he will be killed shortly! I have contacted a couple of rescues in MO, and the shelter. If no one steps up to adopt/rescue this young boy, I will need help with foster and transport to PA outside of Pittsburgh. Shelter ID#2157. 11-07-10


----------



## Megora

GOLDEN COLLIE B & B said:


> 27 LB GOLDEN IN A SPRINGFIELD GREEN COUNTY ANIMAL SHELTER THAT EUTHANIZES WITH HEART STIK. If no one steps up, he will be killed shortly! I have contacted a couple of rescues in MO, and the shelter. If no one steps up to adopt/rescue this young boy, I will need help with foster and transport to PA outside of Pittsburgh. Shelter ID#2157. 11-07-10


Petfinder Lost / Found Dog | Golden Retriever | Springfield, MO | 2157.

Here's the link.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

I posted this info on the Facebook page of a Dirk's Fund person and would pm her if I could remember her GRF name.


----------



## Maggies mom

Ann, I will pass this along, but we are FULL< with a waiting list of other dogs waiting to come in. All of our foster homes are full, many having more than 1 foster.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Anybody have any other suggestions for this little guy?


----------



## Karen519

*contact*

Mary: Do you think if you contact As Good As Gold and Love A Golden they might take him! He is adorable.
What do you think he is mixed with?


----------



## Maggies mom

Dont know about good as gold, but I know love a golden is busting at the seams as well.


----------



## Karen519

*Maggie's mom*

Maggie's Mom

Was just on Facebook checking out if any progress on him and I'm confused does he have rescue in CO, or is another rescue called Halfway Home going to take him?
Welcome to Facebook

As Good As Gold is in Woodrige, IL and they just took in 5 Goldens, plus I'm sure they would need transport help IF they could take him.


----------



## C's Mom

Karen, do you know if this guy is going to be rescued? 

Here is a list of shelters for MO:
Missouri animal rescue and adoption assistance
I can start the mass emailing. Let me know.


----------



## Maggies mom

Karen, I dont know whats going on with this dog. I have new info on him.


----------



## cubbysan

I have sent an e-mail to KC Golden Retrievers Rescue Rangers ( Raymore, MO) and Golden Recovery Retrieving Retrievers Rescue Midwest ( Blue Springs, MO ).


----------



## cubbysan

Kansas City Golden Retriever Rescue Rangers just cc'd me, they have room for him and are trying to find somebody to evaluate, pull and transport him.


----------



## Karen519

*Cubbysan*

Cubbysan

That is wonderful I hope they take him. Will you let us know?


----------



## cubbysan

Karen519 said:


> Cubbysan
> 
> That is wonderful I hope they take him. Will you let us know?


I will update here if I hear more. I am off work on Thursday, so I offered to help transport on the day if needed. I don't know this group, but they are the next town over from me, and Springfield is 2 1/2 hours.


----------



## C's Mom

cubbysan said:


> I will update here if I hear more. I am off work on Thursday, so I offered to help transport on the day if needed. I don't know this group, but they are the next town over from me, and Springfield is 2 1/2 hours.


 
Thank you so much! Fingers and paws crossed that they have room.


----------



## Karen519

*Cubbysan*

Cubbysan

Thank you for volunteering to help them transport!!

Please keep us updated!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom

The rescue group Kansas City Golden Retriever Rescue Rangers is trying to find someone that can evaluate, pull and transport this dog for them. She said at this time she hasn't gotten any responses.


----------



## cubbysan

Still no response.


----------



## Karen519

*Cubbysan*

Cubbysan

Can you email or call the KC rescue or the shelter to check and see if HALFWAY has rescue?


----------



## cubbysan

I am confused by your post.

Contact the rescue I have been talking with or call the shelter that has this dog and see if they have a rescue?

As of last night, the rescue has not heard from any of their contacts. I did volunteer to drive the 2 1/2 hours to get him - but I have no experience in pulling or evaluating, and it needs to be tomorrow. Waiting for her response.


----------



## cubbysan

HE IS SAFE and has been tagged by Halfway Rescue!!!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Cubbysan*

Cubbysan

Sorry I was confusing. If you call the shelter and ask if any rescue has commited to him, you will know if he does have a rescue or not.


----------



## musicgirl

cubbysan said:


> HE IS SAFE and has been tagged by Halfway Rescue!!!!!


Thank goodness!


----------



## cubbysan

Karen519 said:


> Cubbysan
> 
> Sorry I was confusing. If you call the shelter and ask if any rescue has commited to him, you will know if he does have a rescue or not.


It was my inexperience . He is safe with Halfway although he is still listed with that shelter. I asked Animal Control twice if he was safe and they said YES.

Another good thing about this is I have been trying to get through to somebody to volunteer with a rescue out here and the woman that responded from this rescue lives only a couple miles from me!!! Hopefully I can get more involved with them.


----------



## Karen519

*Cubbysan*

Cubbysan

You did JUST WONDERFULLY!!! I am impressed!!

Hoping you can get involved with that rescue.

Sometimes Animal Control has nobody to update their petfinder, or they just don't, so I'm sure he is with the rescue!!


----------



## cubbysan

Karen519 said:


> Cubbysan
> 
> You did JUST WONDERFULLY!!! I am impressed!!
> 
> Hoping you can get involved with that rescue.
> 
> Sometimes Animal Control has nobody to update their petfinder, or they just don't, so I'm sure he is with the rescue!!


I had a nice conversation yesterday with the woman the runs this rescue here. We are trying to meet for coffee in the next week. Because I have an SUV, I can help with even transporting the large amount of food that gets donated to them - things I never thought of. She lives SO close to me, it is unbelievable - like a mile away.

They also work with pilots and transport dogs from a couple of the small airports here, so I am sure I finally found a place I can help out.


----------



## Karen519

*Cubbysan*

Cubbysan

How exciting-they will be so blessed to have you.
Let us know how it goes!


----------

